# For anyone looking for bootable USB for isos (OS and Utils)



## TheJointChief (May 12, 2009)

Hello,

New here, just noticed some posts while surfing google and it appeared someone here was looking for help finding an option to boot isos from a USB drive or HDD. Well, just wanted to bring the following sites to your attention...

http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ - Easier
http://www.911cd.net/forums//index.php?showtopic=8955&st=0 - Buggy from my understanding, but does work to boot "bootable" isos from a HDD.

Forgot one...

http://www.nongnu.org/qemu/about.html

-TJC


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

Welcome to TSG,
interesting link


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

Welcome to TSG,
interesting link


----------

